# Problem mit Handy Anrufen aus dem Ausland



## Unregistriert (15 August 2009)

Habe Handy Anrufe aus dem Ausland (Kroatien) bekommen. Die normale 0170xxxx Nummer wird nur von meinem ISDN Monitor am PC registriert, das Telefon zeigt nichts an und klingelt auch nicht. Kommen die Anrufe mit der Vorwahl von Deutschland, also 0049170xxxx, werden sie an meinem Telefondisplay angezeigt und das Telefon klingelt auch.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Erklärung, warum die Vorwahl von Deutschland angezeigt wird und diese durchkommt, die andere dagegen nicht?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Handy Anrufen aus dem Ausland*

Nachdem dieser Typ wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ist und er natürlich den Unwissenden spielt würde ich gerne mein obiges Post noch ergänzen:


- Kann er in seinem Handy eine Vor-Vorwahl einprogrammiert haben, die bei einem Anruf bei mir auf seinem Display nur meine normale Rufnummer ohne diese Vor-Vorwahl anzeigt, da er mir heute demonstriert hat, wie er vergeblich versucht hat mich zu erreichen. Falls ja erscheinen diese Kosten auf seiner T-Mobile Rechnung? Das ganze würde einen Sinn ergeben, da bei mir Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer zwar auf dem ISDN Monitor am PC als eingehende Anrufe (hier in diesem speziellen Fall mit seiner normalen 0170XXXXXXX sonst aber als unbekannte Verbindung) angezeigt aber nicht ans Telefon durchgestellt werden und er mich vor Jahren schon mit unterdrückten Anrufen oder Vor-Vorwahlen nerven wollte. Bis kurz vor seinem Urlaub wurden schließlich seine Anrufe mit der normalen 0170XXXXXXX auch alle durchgestellt.


- Kann er bei dem Anruf, der durchgestellt wurde, eine Rufumleitung benutzt haben, da mein Telefon und der PC ISDN Monitor 0049-170XXXXXXX (aus Kroatien !) als eingehenden Anruf angezeigt hat oder hat er hier womöglich eine andere Vor-Vorwahl gewählt, die bei mir nicht unter die Kategorie "unterdrückt" fällt? Bei einem T-Mobile Handy Anruf aus dem Ausland wird doch normalerweise keine Länderkennung angezeigt oder täusche ich mich hier?


----------

